

Artificial Intelligence Isn’t a Threat – Yet - softdev12
http://www.wsj.com/articles/artificial-intelligence-isnt-a-threatyet-1418328453

======
Animats
The Wall Street Journal will consider AI a threat when an AI running a hedge
fund starts firing CEOs.

------
vixen99
'AI will not be a separate intelligent entity, it will be the
extension/evolution of existing intelligent entity, that is us.'

With respect to intellectual threat I don't think you can say that. Your
assumption is that any behaviour resulting from the creation of a separate
intelligent entity (no one has the slightest idea how to do this) will be
predictable (or be constrained by us) - having evolved 'from us'. Why should
that be?

------
ankurdhama
People don't really understand AI. I wrote a post about why AI is not a threat
and the arguments are more of logical and fact driven then philosophical.
[https://medium.com/@ankur_dhama/artificial-intelligence-a-
th...](https://medium.com/@ankur_dhama/artificial-intelligence-a-
threat-d525799f912b)

------
hurtmyknee
There are seven questions in this article, and topics like machine learning
and program verification are in quotes.

I don't think a competent engineer was consulted on this article.

Perhaps as a community we should elucidate in a more formal fashion to the
press.

------
legohead
I've been giving this a lot of thought lately because of Musk and Hawking. I
think they are wrong, for a couple simple reasons.

1) A true AI wont care about us, or probably anything. It may just suicide.

2) Very simple to destroy. EMP, etc.

------
blazespin
In one respect, AI is already damaging the sense of self worth of swathes of
humanity by making them economically redundant. This will be an accelerating
threat for sometime.

~~~
Bluestrike2
While I can empathize with the emotions behind that argument, it's rather hard
to be persuaded by it. Jobs can become redundant, but people can't insofar as
they can be retrained. If we're talking about what harms people's self worth,
I'd imagine that telling people they're redundant is a lot more dehumanizing
than having them retrain for new positions.

In any case, human beings are remarkable adaptive. It's one of our most
impressive traits; don't sell it short.

~~~
zyx321
Easier said than done. What are they going to retrain to? As AI continues to
advance, more and more jobs will necome redundant. CGP Grey did a great video
on this[1]. Even if you can't completely replace humans, often times, obe
person will be able to do the job that used to take several. Where do those
others go? What will we as a society do if for example AI-based Expert Systems
make 90% of accountants and office clerks redundant? We can't retrain all of
them to become doctors and scientists, can we?

[1] [http://youtu.be/7Pq-S557XQU](http://youtu.be/7Pq-S557XQU)

------
nitin_flanker
This is creating so much buzz..

I would like to say that just wait and watch. Time will tell whether it is or
whether it is not

